# Sea of Seeds



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

i placed an order with SoS last weekend and it shipped on wednesday. got some Purple Kush on its way as well as a handful of freebies... one freebie im actually kinda looking forward to since my buddy has grown out a few and its pretty awesome smoke, 2 reg Sleetstack X Skunk, and a few other fem freebies. anywho just noticed this morning looking at the tracking info its in Chicago... has anyone successfuly gotten orders from Sea of Seeds that was processed through Chicago... im kinda worried since iv heard so much about Chicago and customs...


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

From Chicago it's going to ship to customs in TX. Look for at least 2 weeks between Chicago and you.

I've grown the Sleeskunk many times, kept a clone of it for a few years, even made some crosses with it, I think you'll enjoy it.

Good luck.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

really its gonna go from chigago to texas to come all the way back to michigan?
that seems a little outta the way.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

I have received packages from SOS through Chicago customs.

A couple of days in Chicago then a couple days to my mailbox.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

yup typically 8 daze to me .... pacific north west


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

ok i was just wondering, i know i shouldnt be fretting so much about it but i nearly shat bricks when i saw it arrived in chicago... lol especially from the large amount of people that lost orders from attitude thanks to chicago, just wasnt sure on Sea of Seeds... so basically with good luck i should have it sometime next week.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

got my order today, cant say how it was packed but alls good, got everything i was expecting except one freebie was different and more to my liking to be honest XD, they said i was getting a Northern Lights X AK47, and instead gave me a White Widow X Amnesia Haze... upgrade if yah ask me lol, i was looking into getting a white strain and keeping a mother and well this gal might be it, white widow is amazing and amnesia haze... uhmm wow great psychodelic head high, the 2 mixed i cant wait to try XD. all in all it took about 2 weeks which is what i expected... took a little while for transaction to clear my bank since i ordered on a saturday so that took a few days but all in all im very happy with the speed of delivery


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats and enjoy...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2013)

:woohoo: on receiving your order


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

so i got some Budda Purple Kush and got a handful of freebies, Northern Lights X Northern Lights fem, White Widow X Amnesia Haze fem, 2 reg Sleetstack X Skunk seeds and an auto purple fem... anyone grown any of the freebies i got? iv grown Northern Lights before but not sure on the others... any experience? like nute hogs or lite eaters, anything else helpful?


----------

